# Speaking of leather boots, how about leather skirts to go with them?



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just trying to keep a discussion of interest to many going.  Maybe some ladies wore leather mini skirts in the past, or still do...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

errrrm Nope...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Mini skirts, yes.  Made of leather. No.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

But shouldn't they match the boots if they were leather?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Nope.  I don't wear leather to match my leather shoes either.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

Hm. What happened to my post?

Anyway, leather is too hot to wear, but if one must, then there should be a matching whip, right?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Now we are getting somewhere!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Georgia. Will you lend me yours? Mine is worn out.....


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where is your outfit. Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow!  I am going to need some maternal protection soon!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Wow!  I am going to need some maternal protection soon!



Maybe this will protect you, Ralphy.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Pappy. It might not protect Ralphy, but the rest of us might be safe. Good idea! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

You kids!!  :lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

How cruel, so very cruel...


----------



## oakapple (Mar 30, 2015)

Were we speaking of leather boots, Ralphy? or is it just you, and your wishful thinking, hmmm?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't play with the big girls, Ralphy, if you can't keep up!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Bad girls is more like it...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good girls go to heaven, Ralphy, bad girls go everywhere. Stop kissing my boots, you're ruining the shine. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes, and they are saturating this forum with you seeming to be their leader...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

I've always wanted my own gang. Ladies what shall we call ourselves?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

The Horrible Hussies would be perfect...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ralphy, that is so funny. Now behave yourself before I turn you over my knee, mon petit Chou! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I've always wanted my own gang. Ladies what shall we call ourselves?



Ladies in Leather.  The Senior Seductresses.  Wrinkly and Rambunctious.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Good girls go to heaven, Ralphy, bad girls go everywhere. Stop kissing my boots, you're ruining the shine. Lol.



Ahahahaha!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

HaHaHaHa. Too funny, my vote goes to Ladies In Leather! I wonder what Holly will say?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Annie, i can't get wrinkly and rambunctious out of my head, oh well, back to the glenfiddich.....


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2015)

Steer clear of Rhino leather, girls.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Good morning Ralphy and Shalimar and all other S&M devotees.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Steer clear of Rhino leather, girls.



"Steer" clear John?  Is that a pun?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good morning to you, too, Jim, and have you been a naughty boy?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Good morning to you, too, Jim, and have you been a naughty boy?



Boy?  Boy?  You talking to me, Kid?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes I am, and that's Mistress Kid to you, Jim! HaHaHaHa, raspberry!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Uh uh...you've dialed a wrong number there.  I'm not into the Mistress/Master thing.....RALPHY!!!!  You're up!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

I am playing, Jim. None of this is serious, I don't do kink. Irreverence I do.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, i can't get wrinkly and rambunctious out of my head, oh well, back to the glenfiddich.....



Speaking of wrinkly....here's a clip from my favourite Scottish show.  Stag night stripper.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh my, I spilled my breakfast everywhere! Thanks so much !


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh my, I spilled my breakfast everywhere! Thanks so much !



LOL!!!  I love this show!  Funny pensioners.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am playing, Jim. None of this is serious, I don't do kink. Irreverence I do.



I guess without facial expression you can't see my wry smile.  I didn't think for a minute you were serious, but I did note the whip you are trying to hide behind your back.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I guess without facial expression you can't see my wry smile.  I didn't think for a minute you were serious, but I did note the whip you are trying to hide behind your back.



Hey!  That's my whip! I wondered who took it!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

That's not the only thing I'm hiding, is it Annie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> That's not the only thing I'm hiding, is it Annie?



Uh oh.  Not even going to comment on this one.  I could get in trouble.  :anonymous:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

To hell with the whip I'll handle this MY WAY!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cluck, cluck,cluck. Lol.layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooh, Jim!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> To hell with the whip I'll handle this MY WAY!View attachment 16507



Whoa, you get serious!  I'm not really into masochism....really.  I'll behave, I swear!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not certain, Jim, perhaps I need more persuasion? Lol. Lol. There goes the rest of my breakfast, all over my lap.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Remember ladies stick to conventional weapons not your "special" tools.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I'm not certain, Jim, perhaps I need more persuasion? Lol. Lol. There goes the rest of my breakfast, all over my lap.



How 'bout I beat you with an ostrich feather.  I promise no bruises.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

If things go south I am prepared to take this action....


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Survivor wins!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Begging does no good with this crowd, Jim.  Tough chicks.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oo oh, Jim. Always did like a man on his knees. Gratifying to know,the deleterious affect (or effect)? I have on the moral tone of this forum. Lol. Re ostrich feather, we will negotiate!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't tell him that Annie, he'll stop begging, and I likes it when they beg!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Begging does no good with this crowd, Jim.  Tough chicks.



I have another method....


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cluck cluck, Jim!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Waiting to go to the front lines of this epic battle.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

What can I say? I am somewhat constrained by the venue. I don't want to be banned! Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What can I say? I am somewhat constrained by the venue. I don't want to be banned! Lol.



I cannot imagine you being able to post anything to get you banned but I accept your premise anyhow.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, I think? Or is there a double meaning in that?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Uh uh...you've dialed a wrong number there.  I'm not into the Mistress/Master thing.....RALPHY!!!!  You're up!!



A mistress is what's between a mister and a mattress.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Falcon, eek! I will let another lady take this one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Falcon, eek! I will let another lady take this one.



I'll pass.  Besides, who says I'm a lady?!


----------



## Glinda (Mar 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Speaking of wrinkly....here's a clip from my favourite Scottish show.  Stag night stripper.




HYSTERICAL!!!  :lofl::clap:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Glinda 'bout time you came around.  Sleep in?


----------



## Glinda (Mar 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hi Glinda 'bout time you came around.  Sleep in?



Nothing so luxurious - paying bills.    Besides, I'm not as quick as you guys - now on with the show!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry Annie, no insult intended!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 30, 2015)

I do have a leather skirt. Haven`t worn it for 3 or 4 years though. Think I`ll go throw it out now.....


----------

